# More of Husbands Pictures



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

These are some of his finished pictures the photos don't do them justice as we have shine from glass


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Your husband is amazing. I love his work.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup: 

More of your pictures of anything please :-D


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Takes me back to the summer I spent working in a hotel on Lake Garda when I was a student in the 1970s.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Oh,to have such talent. I actually took an art class once. Didn't take me long to discover I have no talent whatsoever.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

He is so talented!!


----------



## Donna429 (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Is this his profession or hobby? I am in awe of artists because I can't draw a straight line without using a ruler.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful painting! He did a great job.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Donna429 said:


> Beautiful! Is this his profession or hobby? I am in awe of artists because I can't draw a straight line without using a ruler.


He has sold some of his work and used to do handpainting on tiles for me when I had my ceramic decorating buisness but you can't make a living at it its like knitting no one wants to pay the price for the work and love that goes into it, so he does it as a hobby.


----------



## Donna429 (Jun 13, 2013)

What a world we would live in if everybody could make a living, doing what made them happy. 
Your husband is very talented.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So glad to have seen this post. Thanks.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

beejay said:


> Beautiful. Oh,to have such talent. I actually took an art class once. Didn't take me long to discover I have no talent whatsoever.


Same here! The pictures are stunning and I love the one of the horse and dog. Simple beautiful.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Your husband is a fantastic artist.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Helen they are so beautiful. What a talented artist you have for a hubby. xxx


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Just beautiful. More, please.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My he is so talented. You must enjoy looking at all his work on a daily basis I would never get bored with them


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Your husband does lovely work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

He is very talented!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

omahelen said:


> He has sold some of his work and used to do handpainting on tiles for me when I had my ceramic decorating buisness but you can't make a living at it its like knitting no one wants to pay the price for the work and love that goes into it, so he does it as a hobby.


Your hubby is well-gifted, yes it is a shame that one can't make a living by their paintings.

Did he ever paint or do a chalk portrait of you?


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

Wonderful! It takes a lot of love, time and patience to produce such great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

So many talented people out there, your husband being one of them. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

So many talented people out there, your husband being one of them. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

So many talented people out there, your husband being one of them. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Oops, sorry for that!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

What a talented husband you have, his paintings are a pleasure to look at


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful! You husband is truly a very talented artist.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

they are all amazing!! the. horse and hound is my favorite !!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

The pictures are beautiful, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a wonderful talent. I wish I was close by so I could come on a tour of all of his work and maybe talk him into letting me purchase one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

What wonderful artistry!!!


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are beautiful!! Does he, by any chance, sell them?? If so, what does/would he charge?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

As I like art myself I so enjoyed these. Your husband is very talented,in more than one medium.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Love the horse.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

What great art work.Your husband is really talented.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Such talent! I'm an artist "wannabe". Were these done with watercolor?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful. Love the horse and dog picture.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very talented. Great work.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

omahelen said:


> These are some of his finished pictures the photos don't do them justice as we have shine from glass


Your husband does have a very special gift!! Love all of the pictures you posted!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice pictures. He is very talented.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Great work by your husband but especially love the horse, very similar to a horse I had xx


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

They are beautiful !!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

His work is very professional. If he ever decides to sell the horse and dog, please let me know. I have dibs on that one.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very beautiful pictures


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, What a talented artist.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Nanjston said:


> His work is very professional. If he ever decides to sell the horse and dog, please let me know. I have dibs on that one.


That one is special to me. It's done in pastel.when we were first married I knew he drew cars and was good at pen and ink but nothing else. My grandfather was artist so I also use to d as dabble so I gave him my pastels to have a go with. He did that picture and gave it to me for our a present on our first Wedding Anniversary. After that there was no stopping him, especially when he tried water colours


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful paintings.The dog and horse painting is my favourite.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

LUV!!!!love!!!L-O-V-E!!!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

omahelen said:


> These are some of his finished pictures the photos don't do them justice as we have shine from glass


Absolutely Beautiful Art work! Your hubby is very talented! And can imagine how precious these paintings are to you both! Love them all! xx


----------



## Technogranny 1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Such talent, love the horse


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are beautiful


----------

